# Mot de passe Mail demandé à chaque fois



## gricam (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Pourquoi Mail se met à me demander sans cesse le mot de passe pour rapatrier mes mails ?
J'ai ré-initialisé la box (DartyBox) mais cela ne change rien.
En plus le Mac a théoriquement en mémoire ce mot de passe !

Merci.


Mac OS X 10.6.8

Mail 4.5 (1084)


----------



## Sly54 (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Est ce que dans Mail / préférences / compte / Information du compte, tu as bien entré ton mdp ?


----------



## twix-creusois (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour
Cette mésaventure m'est arrivée récemment et c'est très agaçant .
Je me suis aperçu par exemple que j'avais plusieurs comptes chez le même fournisseur et que c'est ces derniers qui posaient problème.
Va dans "applications"-->"utilitaires" --"trousseau d'accès".

dans la liste des sessions, vérifie qu'il n'y a pas de noms en "pop...." identiques, si c'est le cas , double clique sur chacun et modifie leur nom, renomme les en "pop....1, pop....2..."par exemple.

c'est une piste, j'avais 4 comptes chez free et ils avaient tous le m^me nom dans le trousseau , en les renommant le problème a disparu .


----------

